# Need 2nd Gen advice........



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Fellas,

I'm new here and I own a 1987 black auto Maxima SE. The car is in great shape and I am the second owner. I bought the car in 1993. I want more power but I'm getting nowhere on how to do this....... Very soon I will re-paint the car and also I want to put on American Racing Estrella wheels 15x7.

- Do they make a CAI for my car?
- Can I do something with my exhaust to give me more HP. I hate those fat irritating, loud mufflers you see these days. 
- Would a "pop charger" work for my car?
- Can I put 17 inch wheels on my car?

Finally I've been quoted by my local Tire Kingdom to replace all 4 shocks. Install and labor is $883.00 and they will use Monroe shocks. This is the lowest price I have found. The original shocks are electronic controlled and with the new set up it will not be.

Are Monroe shocks any better that KYB?

Does $883.00 sound about right?

Thanks in advance for an feedback

Ray


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

TTT.....

Anyone?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

- Do they make a CAI for my car? I looked at both AEM and Injen and neither one have one for your model year but you can always make your own if it comes down to it.

Can I do something with my exhaust to give me more HP. I hate those fat irritating, loud mufflers you see these days. Cattman has parts for your car that will help out.

- Would a "pop charger" work for my car? Yes, some say they work as good if not better than CAI but its not proven.

- Can I put 17 inch wheels on my car? As long as you have a note from your mother. Yes you can put 17's on your car. 

Are Monroe shocks any better that KYB? Is Coke Cola better than Pepsi? I've heard of complaints from both sides.

Does $883.00 sound about right? I would deffinately shop around. That does seem really high.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I've decided on Monroe struts..... yes at $850.00 install and labor at Tire Kingdom. I hope it's not to soft a ride......I have an SE you know. I went to my local Muffler Man shop today and he will fabricate me a 2 1/2 diameter pipe from the cats back. Then install a high polish stainless steel muffler (staright thru baffle) from Goerlich's exhaust. It's an oval w/3 inch round tips. He wants $150.00 for the muffler and $250.00 for the total job including labor.

My local import speed shop wants $230.00 for the same muffler but he calls it a "Hayame". I cannot find a cold air induction set-up for my year maxima (87).......

Would a K&N give me any gains(HP) than a paper filter for my stock air intake? Under my hood I have this insulation material and it looks terrible and it's halfway coming off, can I just rip it off or would this mess up my hood paint due to high temps from engine?

Also, what is "hi-flow cats"?

Any other advice is appreicated. I'll try and take some pics of my Maxima an post them here when I get it all done. You'll be amazed at the conditon of the car.

Thanks again.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I K&N filter will flow better than a normal paper filter so that would be a plus. As far as your muffler, Ractive makes a decent oval tipped muffler which you can see here.If the insulation is falling down from your hood, I would remove it and either order a replacement liner from the dealer or purchase some Dynamat Hoodliner which is designed just for that purpose. Hi Flow Cats are basically just that...they are designed to flow more air. Random Technology is a leader in high flow cats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

That's right, I got the KYB's. I'm getting nowhere on the cold air induction for my 87 Max-nobody makes one! Also, nobody makes a cat-back for my 87 Max either!

I'm not getting anywhere with this......

Finally, I think I will just have a muffler shop fabricate me a 2-1/2 pipe from the cat back then install a nice, non-fart can sounding muffler. Any recommendations? I hear Thunderbolt makes a decent muffler.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Slurppie,,,,,, is you Ractive muffler this one?

http://shop.ivalueinternet.com/bigexhaust/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/472.htm

Is it a fart can noise? Any drone? I may buy that one.

Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Thats the one. As far as a fart can noise thats hard to say. Maybe on a 4 cyl without any type of resonator it would be but for a 6 cyl it would be a deeper tone.


----------

